
What is the state of serverless on GCP? - d2xdy2
In my past job I was fortunate enough to be able to build a few greenfield products that hat heavily used AWS’s serverless offerings. It was really nice and generally came out a lot cheaper for us than the alternatives, including dev time.<p>Current job uses GCP and a lot of Kubernetes. I’m interested in evaluating replacing some of the smaller services with Cloud Functions (or Cloud Run if it fits better)<p>Looking around, a lot of the tools I used at my previous job have flakey or really hindered support for GCP.<p>Just sort of curious what other folks are doing out there or how they might compare GCP offerings to AWS offerings
======
fefb
I am using Google Function , and it is okay. I using with NodeJs10. The bad
thing is limited in the zones that can be deployed. It is GA for Node 6, I
believe. In general, I had many problems with cold start last year, but now
it's looking better.

I didn't use yet Cloud Run, but it looks promising. If I understood well, its
billing time is better than Google Function for traffic spikes. However, it is
beta.

